# Reusing glass block part II



## vernue (Aug 4, 2011)

*neutralizing acid*

there is diluting and there is neutralizing. both are important, but they are different. you can dilute as you want, but the ph will remain high. 

i use muratic acid to clean old handmade brick for reuse - just finished a real nice masonry heater which used hundreds of bricks - all had to be cleaned.

i soaked them in 30% muratic. afterwards, i dump in caustic soda (careful here, but it won't explode - might foam some tho) until i saw no reaction. THEN I TEST WITH LITMUS PAPER - THIS IS IMPORTANT TO MAKE SURE THE ACID IS NEUTRALIZED.

then i dump it in a swimming pool. naw - then i dilute dilute dilute. then I dump it down a drain. this is in the info i got from a guy who works regularly with this kinda stuff.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just curious why you used muriatic instead of "Easy Acid"? 

Muriatic is at full strength,easy acid is more acceptible way for masons.

I would just use caustic salt or potash and dump it into toilet/sewer line.

EDIT also keep in mind you buying all the protective gear only once anyway.
Though generally I never had any sort of protective gear when working with muriatic besides rubber gloves,glasses and face mask.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I've seen a lot about, you know, muriatic acid lately.. I've been used to using it for quite a few reasons.. I've used it in mixers and on finish Masonry(such as film).. They key is diluting it, it will react even at a small fraction of the H20 mix. When achieving result, you have to rinse with all you got and it wont tear at the cement. Just monitor where you apply it to because that's where you tidal wash it. When your working it you have to rinse and do/over because the longer it's exposed, the more it causes collateral effect.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

JD3lta said:


> I've seen a lot about, you know, muriatic acid lately.. I've been used to using it for quite a few reasons.. I've used it in mixers and on finish Masonry(such as film).. They key is diluting it, it will react even at a small fraction of the H20 mix. When achieving result, you have to rinse with all you got and it wont tear at the cement. Just monitor where you apply it to because that's where you tidal wash it. When your working it you have to rinse and do/over because the longer it's exposed, the more it causes collateral effect.


and if doing concrete/pavers be very aware of where you set that bucket.


----------

